# cannabis & ibs



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Any thoughts..? for ibs in general? would love to here people's thoughts


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I'll give my 2 cents:

I dislike the feeling cannabis gives me, however it is very calming / relaxing in very small doses. In fact, the other night I found it to help out quite a bit with the stress / headache i had for most of the day. I happen to live in a country that lets you grow it yourself, so I am not worried about where it comes from.

I have heard some negative / positive side effects. I try cannabis a handful of times a year, so its not an issue for me, but I was curious if it could be beneficial for ibs.

Anecdotal accounts from anyone are appreciated !


----------



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I live in a state where it is still illegal, but I have seen it do really great stuff for people. I am of the feeling that it is a medicine in its purest and most natural form that should not be denied anyone. Some of the strains out there have really been altered and ramped up and I don't want to speak for them, that is not what God or nature originally provided us with.

But I would think that cannabis would help IBS sufferers quite a bit, and I would have tried it a long time ago if it was legal here. My husband could lose his job, everything we have could be confiscated, so it's just not worth it. Have to wait for it to become legalized.

http://www.theweedblog.com/marijuana-and-gastrointestinal-disorders/


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

When I was younger I used to smoke it from time to time. Never liked the high. Just made me hungry and sleepy. That said, I do think it was a help with IBS. I'd think about giving it another try but I'm in my '60s and have no idea where to get it. Also, I no longer smoke and would hate if smoking a joint would make me crave cigarettes again. I don't want to go throught that again.


----------



## CecileCcecile (May 29, 2013)

i'd rather smoke than feel the pain of IBS


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

CecileCcecile said:


> i'd rather smoke than feel the pain of IBS


I know the feeling, but in reality IBS won't kill you and smoking will.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

ive smoked for aboiut 8 years and it doesnt seem to do me any harm or good for ibs. Some find it calms them and relaxes the stomach a bit and in some cases it may. Downfall is it makes you hungry and when already in pain isnt exactly what you what to be thinking about. If stress is your main cause of ibs, go for it!


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried it again the other night, and I only mixed a little bit with some loose leaf tobacco that my room mate had.

It was extremely relaxing, calming, and I think it could potentially be something to help calm the nerves during times of IBS and stress.

I don't particularly like the 'high', but the de-stressing part is the most important. It felt great !


----------



## philoctetes (Aug 28, 2012)

Massively useful for me, and almost never fails to bring the pain and other symptoms to a very manageable level. It's important, however, to be mindful of the strain. Indica varieties are the most effective for pain management, I find. Sativas can sort of make me paranoid, personally speaking, which can ramp up the anxiety a bit. The right stuff doesn't just kill pain either, but it completely calms my gut down, and will have an effect for hours even after the high has worn off. I'm not exaggerating about how well it works for me- I can wake up in the middle of a flare-up, violently ill, and half an hour later I can head out the door to work an eleven hour shift without a problem. It's happened before. That being said, I hope it doesn't happen again, because not even being high can make a flare-up "fun".

If you're worried about the negative health effects, you can always invest in a vaporizer. They're a lot healthier and they take a lot less plant material to evoke an effect, so they do pay for themselves in the long run. Honestly though, even if I had to smoke it normally, I still would. Even if it takes 20 years off my life, if those 20 years would be spent doubled over in pain, they can go right ahead and leave. My symptoms are currently being managed well enough that I don't need to use marijuana every day, but it's still really nice to know that I have something that will -definitely- work if I'm in an emergency.


----------



## squeeshy3k (Jun 5, 2013)

For me, smoking in general triggers IBS, even cannabis... but I do smoke sometimes.

what really makes helps me is beer. I know that people are saying a lot that alcohol is bad for IBS sufferers, but when I drink beer, and get a little buzz, all the anxiety goes away. It kinda cuts the bond between the brain and the gut for me.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Cannabis has always helped my nausea and cramps. But it always gives me panic attacks...if i could find a strain that didnt give me crippling panic attacks i would smoke pot daily.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Cannabis can have pain relieving effects and can have a temporary calming effect. However, after a while of use it can make the user feel depressed and causes VERY high amounts of anxiety and paranoia.

My partner smoked cannabis regularly and he told me that it made him feel very depressed and paranoid and made his anxiety worse.

I would say stay away from it because it is likely to cause anxiety and depression which can make ibs worse. Look in to safer treatments.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

The main pro for me is that is_ definitely_ helps with abdominal pain/cramping. Cannabis also works extremely well (better than any OTC or prescription painkiller I've tried) for menstrual cramps.

The downside is that it stimulates my appetite and makes me eat all the wrong foods.

Other than helping with pain I don't get much improvement from it, except in an indirect way (e.g. it also helps my insomnia which, in turn, can help the IBS symptoms).


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Brownish72 said:


> Well I'll give my 2 cents:
> 
> I dislike the feeling cannabis gives me, however it is very calming / relaxing in very small doses. In fact, the other night I found it to help out quite a bit with the stress / headache i had for most of the day. I happen to live in a country that lets you grow it yourself, so I am not worried about where it comes from.
> 
> ...


Almost blacked out and paranoia. Dunno if the weed was mixed with something.

Did nothing to reduce pain, rectal pain, constipation. Dosage - 7-9 over a 2 month period.

Although bad for health, cigarettes have given me better BM on 4-5 occasions. Never

smoked after that.


----------



## cranistan (Aug 16, 2015)

It helped me greatly with my ibs. I had suffered for decades. After a trip to the eye doc I was diagnosed w/ early indications of glaucoma. I tried the weed because I know it is good for eye pressure and it turns out my stubborn intestinal problems were greatly improved. I do it twice a day morning and evening small doses. Sometimes I get sick of being high so much and I stop but the symptoms soon appear. I am actually way more functional slightly high than in the pain from the IBS. Hope this helped.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

green tea would be better


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Temporary, minimal if any relief, and then as it wears off anxiety (and the related symptoms ) are more prone afterwards.

For actual pain associated with IBS.. I have found not a single thing near as effective as a warm peppermint tea from Heather's.


----------

